# Man killed in Litchfield CT



## Jed1124 (Jun 17, 2011)

A man was killed yesterday down the street from my house while cutting up a blown down tree. A good friend of mine was the first fireman on the scene and cut the tree off the man. He was already dead at least an hour when the FD arrived. The way my friend seems to think it happened was the man was cutting limbs walking parallel to the tree. The trunk had a 18 inch diameter and it was about a 20 ft length. He apparently cut one of the limbs that was supporting the tree and it rolled. It pinned him at the small of his back and he was face down to the ground. Not a pretty way to go. Got me and all the other guys who cut wood in the neighborhood thinking about safety. The tree doesn't sound like I would have thought much of it at all with all the 36 to 48 inch stuff I've been cutting over the last year. Anyhow my friend said it best, read the pressure, know where it's going to fall, and know where you are going to be when it goes. Stay safe guys.


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 17, 2011)

*I'm in Litchfield too.*

Sounds like they should should have called in an arborist instead of a firefighter. There are years of experience and equipment that go into doing this job safely and properly (on the professional level), not just considering yourself "handy with a chainsaw".

Rip.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jun 17, 2011)

The FD was called to rescue the man pinned by the tree. I don't know many arborist rescue services. Ironically, the man was a volunteer fireman and worked for the town. Anybody, see anything about this in the paper or on the news?


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 18, 2011)

Jed1124 said:


> The FD was called to rescue the man pinned by the tree. I don't know many arborist rescue services. Ironically, the man was a volunteer fireman and worked for the town. Anybody, see anything about this in the paper or on the news?



I think my comment went over your head guy. It's all good though.


----------



## arborist (Jun 25, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I think my comment went over your head guy. It's all good though.


 
Sadly the point you make,went over the heads of town officials who hired a volunteer fire fighter for tree removal as well.
The mistake lead to a death. 
Call a vet when you need medical attention right? After all they may be familiar with the same tools a medical doctor uses.
Hiring an Arborist for tree work isn't as expensive as not hiring one.
Sad to hear the news.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jun 26, 2011)

Where does it say he was on the job for the city? I got the impression he was a homeowner dealing with a tree problem at his house and things went badly. I believe the fact he was a VFD member had nothing to do with him dealing with the tree. I could be wrong, but I didn't see anything saying otherwise in the OP.
Rick


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 26, 2011)

it doesnt and he wasnt. He was a town public works worker and volunteer fire chief but appears he was working at home and alone.

Former East Litchfield Fire Chief Killed When Tree He Was Cutting Fell on Him (WEB FIRST) - News - The Litchfield County Times


----------



## poorboypaul (Jun 26, 2011)

No disrespect intended here, but this put me in mind a number of years ago when we had some bad storms here. Went out to help clear roads. Came upon one large mess of locusts down across the road. Volunteer fireman showed up and we all started cutting, at least until I seen how careless they were. Trees on top of each other and criss-crossed every which way. Just dove right in and started cutting anything their bar could reach. I left and went to the other end of the mess and started cutting with my neighbor, who was cutting there for the same reason. No common sense as to how much pressure was on these trees. Total wonder none of them were hurt or killed. Totally dangerous cutting alone. But just as bad cutting with someone who is a danger to themselves and others. I did have the same thing nearly happen to me as the poor guy in this post. Limbing a large maple with a million limbs. As I worked my way along cutting, I kept a close eye on the tree. It started rolling toward me. As I was making a hasty retreat, I let the chain hit my knee, requiring 7 stitches. I should have left a piece of equipment roll the tree when I had a lot cut off. Sometimes a careless moment can get ugly. Let's all keep an eye on what we're doing and on others working with us.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Jun 27, 2011)

Doesn't matter who he was or who he was cutting for. He was too young to die alone...

Lessons learned...1) never cut alone, 2) always wear your PPE (even tough it wouldn't help here), 3) think before you cut, 4) if you're not experienced, find someone who is, 5) when working downed trees - start at the tips and the tops, save the bottom for last.


----------



## mic687 (Jun 29, 2011)

I just did a blown down maple just like described last night. I spent the first hour cutting escaep routes and when I was cutting back the supporting limb I was on very high alert. It did roll but I was out of there at the first sign of movement. Real bad way to die sorry to hear about it.


----------

